# Location of default ringtones



## sega dude (Jul 19, 2017)

I am trying to extract the Nokia Tune ringtone from my Lumia 635 running Windows 10 Mobile build 10.0.10586.456. I did a factory reset it, then did an interop unlock using Root Tool in order to gain full file system access. I used CustomPFD to enable full file system access when connected to the computer. Looking through the file system, I have been unable to find the location of the default ringtones. Does anyone know where the default ringtones are stored on Windows 10 Mobile? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 19, 2017)

try here "PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Sounds"


----------



## sega dude (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks, that's where it was. However, I wasn't able to access that directory via MTP.  I had to use spavlin's Storage Explorer.  Even then I couldn't access that folder directly, I had to manually type the path. Once I did, I could see everything in that folder. Kept scrolling until I found Nokia Tune.wma. Copied it to C:\Data\Users\Public, thinking I'd simply be able to copy it to my computer via MTP. But the file didn't show up.  So I used Total Commander's WiFi feature on the phone and got it on my computer that way. Thanks for your help.


----------

